# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash wins!

## qh4dotcom

http://www.wzzm13.com/news/local/sto...26220&catid=48

----------


## JackieDan

great news

----------


## qwerty

Great!

Next Peter Schiff!

----------


## Distinguished Gentleman

Even though I only contributed a morsel, I feel like a proud daddy. 

Go Amash!

----------


## bobbyw24

State Rep. Justin Amash emerged victorious over four other Republicans in the district retiring Rep. Vernon Ehlers (R) is leaving behind. With 98 percent of precincts reporting, Amash had 41 percent of the vote.

With the support of the Club for Growth and Rep. Ron Paul (R-Texas), Amash defeated a field that included former Kent County Commission Chairman Steven Heacock, who had Ehlers' endorsement.

The general election is unlikely to matter in this safe Republican district.

http://blogs.cqpolitics.com/eyeon201...eplace-eh.html

----------


## eOs

Amazing, amazing.

----------


## Dark Aerow

> The general election is unlikely to matter in this safe Republican district.


This is true, especially considering how many democrats and republicans voted in the primary yesterday.

20,506 Democrats voted
94,739 Republicans voted

----------


## pacelli

> This is true, especially considering how many democrats and republicans voted in the primary yesterday.
> 
> 20,506 Democrats voted
> 94,739 Republicans voted


How much did Mr. Amash raise for his campaign?




> Justin Amash is writing the blueprints on how to get a liberty candidate elected! PAY ATTENTION!


So what are his blueprints?  Can Schiff do anything differently?

----------


## Jordan

> So what are his blueprints?  Can Schiff do anything differently?


Become state rep, then run for House.


Amash scored a huge political victory tonight that was afforded to him by the media covering him as the single no vote on many bills.  He has laid out a blueprint, and that is to join the State House in a republican leaning district, vote like a libertarian, and then run for Federal office in an anti-establishment year.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Become state rep, then run for House.
> ...


So now will people start to think Gunny's race is important?

----------


## Jordan

> So now will people start to think Gunny's race is important?


Doubt it.

We wouldn't be libertarians if we didn't enjoy losing.

----------


## angelatc

> So now will people start to think Gunny's race is important?


That was my very thought as I was lying in bed this morning.  

I was very depressed that Eric Larson lost the bid for Amash's seat, too.   He is a great candidate. He's a doctor, married to a doctor IIRC, and was endorsed by Amash.  I have to admit that I gave him as much money as I gave Gunny. 

 (Which is indeed an amount greater than zero.  )

Then I remembered we still have Gunny in the run.

----------


## Dark Aerow

> How much did Mr. Amash raise for his campaign?


Almost $500,000 so far.




> So what are his blueprints?  Can Schiff do anything differently?


One thing that sticks out is his voting record and his use of facebook.  He posts what is being voted on and explains exactly why he voted the way he did on each piece of legislation from a libertarian/austrian perspective.  This has been instrumental in educating voters and fending off silly political attacks that are bound to happen with a liberty candidate.

This combined with what jordan said a couple posts back and Justins ability to Answer divisive political questions without sounding like an extremist is largely responsible for his overwhelming victory.

----------


## angelatc

> Almost $500,000 so far.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that sticks out is his voting record and his use of facebook.  He posts what is being voted on and explains exactly why he voted the way he did on each piece of legislation from a libertarian/austrian perspective.  .


He might not be allowed to the live updates from the US House.  There are firm rules about how members are allowed to communicate with their Constituents.

----------


## Dark Aerow

> He might not be allowed to the live updates from the US House.  There are firm rules about how members are allowed to communicate with their Constituents.


Then it looks like we're gonna have to repeal some of those strict and obviously ridiculous rules.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> He might not be allowed to the live updates from the US House.  There are firm rules about how members are allowed to communicate with their Constituents.


Oh man, I hope that's not true.

----------


## Jordan

> He might not be allowed to the live updates from the US House.  There are firm rules about how members are allowed to communicate with their Constituents.


In my opinion, this would actually prove to be a great scandal.  "All I wanted to do was tell voters how I plan to vote, what is so wrong about transparency?"

That would go over just fine in his district, and do a lot to increase his national profile.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> In my opinion, this would actually prove to be a great scandal.  "All I wanted to do was tell voters how I plan to vote, what is so wrong about transparency?"
> 
> That would go over just fine in his district, and do a lot to increase his national profile.


Agreed - rule or not, he needs to continue doing this!

----------


## John Taylor

> So now will people start to think Gunny's race is important?


Gunny loses his cool far too easily, I don't see him winning an election for Congress.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Gunny loses his cool far too easily, I don't see him winning an election for Congress.


A lot of us don't see you as having the debate skills or temper to have ever ended up being a lawyer, but if you decided you wanted to be a judge I wouldn't go about trying to tear you down.  I just wouldn't support you.

Your comment is similarly not constructive, and uncalled for.  If you don't like him, don't donate or work to support him.

----------


## angelatc

> Agreed - rule or not, he needs to continue doing this!


You guys are a bit naive about how Congress works.  He could and would be severely sanctioned for not adhering to the rules.    

I am not claiming to know all the rules, but I have seen bits in the news about the House considering changes, allowing Twitter and stuff.

It might already be ok, but it might not be. They're stickler for procedures.

----------


## John Taylor

> A lot of us don't see you as having the debate skills or temper to have ever ended up being a lawyer, but if you decided you wanted to be a judge I wouldn't go about trying to tear you down.  I just wouldn't support you.
> 
> Your comment is similarly not constructive, and uncalled for.  If you don't like him, don't donate or work to support him.


That's not what I said. Sorry. 

Gunny loses his cool and tries to tear people down, that's all I'm pointing out. I never said I wouldn't support him for office, I just commented that he won't ever be elected to Congress if he somehow manages to win his present election.

----------


## brenden.b

That would be an absolutely absurd rule if he weren't able to discuss legislation and how he votes on Facebook. If it were so, Congress has purposefully impossible for transparency in its procedures...Man, I despise Congress...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Another victory!

----------


## specsaregood

> Gunny loses his cool and tries to tear people down, that's all I'm pointing out. I never said I wouldn't support him for office, I just commented that he won't ever be elected to Congress if he somehow manages to win his present election.


JT, that isn't fair.  People can learn from their "mistakes" and can improve on shortcomings.

But instead of considering this an insult or absolutist position, let's hope Gunny considers it constructive criticism and works to improve his ability to moderate his reactions and temper --although i haven't noticed a problem in this regard but I'm biased and probably just haven't noticed.

Should he do so, you would agree he stands a better chance of gettiing elected to higher office, yes?

----------


## K466

AWESOME

Ron Paul will not be alone in the House from now on!

----------


## someperson



----------


## Michigan11

*Another "NO" vote in the House!*




> Date 8/4/2010 
> Amount $20.10 (One Time)

----------


## libertarian4321

I don't know a damned thing about Amash, I donated $50 just because some other people I trust vouched for him.

I guess I'd better learn more about him and get more serious about supporting him in the general election.

----------


## malkusm

> I don't know a damned thing about Amash, I donated $50 just because some other people I trust vouched for him.
> 
> I guess I'd better learn more about him and get more serious about supporting him in the general election.


*2008 Presidential Donations for AMASH, JUSTIN A.*

AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
 MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT  GRAND RAPIDS  MI  49546  01/06/2008 $100  Ron Paul  
AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
 MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT  GRAND RAPIDS  MI  49546  10/21/2007 $100  Ron Paul  
AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
 MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT  GRAND RAPIDS  MI  49546  11/10/2007 $100  Ron Paul  
AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
 MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT  GRAND RAPIDS  MI  49546  12/15/2007 $400  Ron Paul  
AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
 MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT  GRAND RAPIDS  MI  49546  11/05/2007 $100  Ron Paul  
AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
 MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT  GRAND RAPIDS  MI  49546  11/29/2007 $100  Ron Paul  
AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
 MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT  GRAND RAPIDS  MI  49546  12/02/2007 $59  Ron Paul  

*Pages that Justin Amash "Likes" on Facebook:*
Henry Hazlitt, Gun Owners of America, Institute for Justice, Campaign for Liberty, Ludwig von Mises Institute, Reason Magazine, Young Americans for Liberty, Students For Liberty, Republican Liberty Caucus, The Independent Institute, Foundation for Economic Education, The Cato Institute, F.A. Hayek, Frederic Bastiat

----------


## Jordan

> *2008 Presidential Donations for AMASH, JUSTIN A.*
> 
> AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
>  MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT  GRAND RAPIDS  MI  49546  01/06/2008 $100  Ron Paul  
> AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
>  MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT  GRAND RAPIDS  MI  49546  10/21/2007 $100  Ron Paul  
> AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
>  MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT  GRAND RAPIDS  MI  49546  11/10/2007 $100  Ron Paul  
> AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
> ...


*Moneybombs*

----------


## LibertarianfromGermany

> *Pages that Justin Amash "Likes" on Facebook:*
> Henry Hazlitt, Gun Owners of America, Institute for Justice, Campaign for Liberty, Ludwig von Mises Institute, Reason Magazine, Young Americans for Liberty, Students For Liberty, Republican Liberty Caucus, The Independent Institute, Foundation for Economic Education, The Cato Institute, F.A. Hayek, Frederic Bastiat


Very, very interesting!

----------


## Michigan11

http://apps.detnews.com/apps/blogs/w...php?blogid=447

Check this editorial out from the Det. News - AWESOME!




> There's no overstating the dramatic nature of what happened last night in the 3rd Congressional District's GOP primary. *The victory of Ron Paul admirer Justin Amash - who will almost certainly win the seat being vacated by Vern Ehlers - is like a nuclear bomb going off here in the Grand Rapids area*.

----------


## biles1234

That's awesome

----------


## Dark Aerow

> http://apps.detnews.com/apps/blogs/w...php?blogid=447
> 
> Check this editorial out from the Det. News - AWESOME!


That was a great editorial, as far as I'm concerned he nailed it.  With the exception of this line "I have reservations about anyone who likes Ron Paul" of course, I suppose he's entitled to his opinion...at least he didn't outright smear Dr. Paul by calling him crazy like so many people do.  He was fair with his opinion I think.

----------


## Michigan11

> That was a great editorial, as far as I'm concerned he nailed it.  With the exception of this line "I have reservations about anyone who likes Ron Paul" of course, I suppose he's entitled to his opinion...at least he didn't outright smear Dr. Paul by calling him crazy like so many people do.  He was fair with his opinion I think.


Yeah great editorial overall, with that exception. Sometimes I wonder if these writers make those comments, to piss off the supporters to give them hits and traffic, who knows, but this guy about 2 weeks ago I believe said he supported Hardiman or Heacock not sure. I'm not a reader of the Det. News either, but great article on what happened in that race! Justin and his campaign team and volunteers kicked some serious ass!

----------


## brenden.b

From the editorial...




> This. Is. Huge


My response:

Yes. It. Is.

----------


## lx43

Wow I hope this guy holds out to be as principled as Ron Paul when he is in the House.

----------

